# Vladimir Vladimirovich Shcherbachov (Shcherbachyov, Shcherbachev) (1889 - 1952)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Soviet composer, who had Evgeny Mravinsky among his pupils


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Flim music to 'The Thunderstorm' (1934)


----------

